# WRC style 16x7.5 wheels for Mk7 GTI



## magnosis (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello all!

Can anyone recommend a 16x7.5 (much preferably white) wheel that looks like this:









I'd be using them as winter wheels with 205/55R16.

*Alternatively,* I'd be considering a set of Diamond steel rim (white), not sure between 7" and 8". Max recommend rim width for this tire size is 7.5".
Stock steelies are 16x6.5 and I'd really prefer something much wider. Diamond doesn't make a 7.5", it's either 16x7 or 16x8.
Did anyone around here mount some Diamonds on an Mk7?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

I was going to say 'hey those look like V709s' but they are a wee bit too big (19")


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

There's a wheel specific to the WRC: OZ Superturismo WRCs:

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...el=Superturismo+WRC&wheelFinish=White+Painted


----------



## magnosis (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesomesauce! Unfortunately not available for the Mk7 GTI according to TireRack and OZ's website 

I might have to settle for Diamond Steelies for now.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Sparco Pista


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

I'd check bolt pattern & offset. There may be a listing under a different make that has the same bolt pattern.


----------

